# Pike



## ltaylor8959 (Jun 3, 2013)

Anyone catching any Pike lately?


----------



## Be Like Water (Oct 12, 2014)

Would love to know where we can find pike around here.. I've only heard of them being caught randomly in the Ohio. And then there was the guy that got one at Whites Mill in Athens..


----------



## ltaylor8959 (Jun 3, 2013)

There is plenty in the tusc river Just wondered if anyone has been catching any


----------



## Be Like Water (Oct 12, 2014)

I know they have them up north, but haven't heard of any in southeastern ohio. Might want to check the northeastern forum


----------



## ltaylor8959 (Jun 3, 2013)

I catch them from Bolivar to port Washington


----------



## StarkFisherman (May 17, 2008)

ltaylor8959 said:


> I catch them from Bolivar to port Washington


Bolivar dam? That is snag city.... wish the backwaters wasn't closed off. All that you can fish is right at the spillway area. The backwaters/sandy creek is where the high numbers are. I didn't bother walking up the hill once I saw the no tresspassing signs. What's going on back there?


----------



## ltaylor8959 (Jun 3, 2013)

I was on a boat so from the dam down to where we got out by the towpath canal


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

very few pike on the tusc from tusky down. a lot more from new phila up i fish the tusc a lot from tusky down to coshocton and only catch one or two a year. if u fish from new phila up to bolivar you can catch at least a couple on each trip.


----------



## ltaylor8959 (Jun 3, 2013)

I agree. I only catch a couple once in a while below phila. Caught 6 and missed a few at Dover water treatment last summer. Missed a couple giants in phila


----------



## Tritonman (Jul 4, 2004)

Catching a few up north. Wayne county chippewa creek. Problem is finding a property to get on. Some bridge fishing. Floating it will work.


----------



## alaskanguide80 (Apr 19, 2011)

Killbuck creek


----------



## Tritonman (Jul 4, 2004)

Chippewa creek


----------



## winguy7 (Mar 12, 2014)

ducky152000 said:


> very few pike on the tusc from tusky down. a lot more from new phila up i fish the tusc a lot from tusky down to coshocton and only catch one or two a year. if u fish from new phila up to bolivar you can catch at least a couple on each trip.


 Really good numbers from massillon to canal Fulton, starting about now and ending in October. They head back south to deeper water for the winter, just how far south I don't know, but I'd really like too.


----------



## Jack Cousteau (Oct 4, 2015)

I usually catch them between Dover Dam and New phila when I do the tusc. river


----------

